# Ideas for pulling my golf cart on my bike this summer?



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

I have a three wheeled tripod push cart for hauling my golf bag when I play. The tires are 12" pnumatic, I was trying to figure out how to pull it on my bike to the golf course. I am prepared to go as far as making a dedicated bike for this task as I golf ~50 rounds per year. Special rack, custom hardware, anything reasonable. 

How can I attach it to my bike?

It's a Sun Mountain golf cart:


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

a few more pictures:


----------



## tcstoned (Mar 29, 2006)

Actually somebody makes a cart you can pull with your bike


----------



## mfc1972 (Sep 7, 2009)

Check this out. http://www.wike.ca/sport_golf_bicycle_trailer.php


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

Get a rack that mounts to the seat-post like this: http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/RA308A12-Delta+Post+Haste+Quick+Release+Rear.aspx
then strap the golf cart handle to the rack.
And get a kickstand.

OK, I just looked at the second set of pics. What was your question??


----------



## Yogii (Jun 5, 2008)

How about a Husky?


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

LWright said:


> ...What was your question??


I have a rack and a kickstand. Do I need to make some kind of ball hitch/gimbal?


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

pursuiter said:


> I have a rack and a kickstand. Do I need to make some kind of ball hitch/gimbal?


couple of velcro straps should do the job.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

Thanks, I'll give it a try, perhaps I was over-thinking this


----------

